# Quartz Creek Alaska



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just stayed here for the first time, man have I been missing out. This place has nice level spots with some outstanding views of Kenai Lake. They even have flush toilets, not bad for a national campground. If you are on or near the Kenai Peninsula, then you need to stay here. Reservations are recommended.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I want pics! lol Sounds awesome!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I want pics! lol Sounds awesome!
> 
> Carey


X2!!!

It's a bit of a drive for me though.....


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

usmco3

We were to the Inside Passage in May (no OB) and I must say what an "Awesome" state. I can only imagine the Kenai Lake.

How about pics. Love to see them.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

usmc03- I have never stayed there. Directions please?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is the link to some pictures:

Quartz Creek

Directions:

Take the Sterling cutoff and then turn left at the Sunrise Cafe. If you cross the Kenai River Bridge, you have gone to far.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks incredible! Thanks for taking the time to post em up... I have got to get up there someday.

Carey


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks really nice. We usually go towards Eureka, Tolsona, or Teklanika. We'll have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for the pics. Would love to fish that lake.

Brian


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

akdream said:


> Looks really nice. We usually go towards Eureka, Tolsona, or Teklanika. We'll have to check it out sometime.


Yeah you should head south sometime there are some really nice campgrounds here. I am looking to head north this year as we haven't gone that way yet.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like a great place to check out this summer!







What are the rates, hook-ups, dry camping, potable water? Thanks again for the pics and look forward to the trip to the Tolsona rally.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Looks like a great place to check out this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all dry camping but they do have potable water. Your best bet is to go to reserve america and see what is open as it fills up fast, especially with fishing season ramping up.


----------

